# Klickpedale bei einem MTB ja/nein



## BastiXX (29. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs,


ich fahre seit ca. einem Jahr MTB mal am Feldweg und mal auf der Straße... (noch) kein Downhill.

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir Klickpedale zulegen sollte. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Oder sollte ich lieber bei den Standartpedalen bleiben?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2011)

Was den Leuten so alles einfällt wen ihnen langweilig ist. Schalt das Fernsehn ein und schau wie Windsor´s Will seine Käte ehelicht.
Die Frage kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen wen du seit 2 Jahren hier im Forum bist. 
Laß mal Running Gag draus machen!

HT oder lieber Fully?.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (29. April 2011)

SRAM oder Shimano?
CC oder Downhill?
Versender oder Händler?


Das sind alles persönliche Vorlieben. Für Touren und viel bergauf/ebene sind Clickies super. Für alles was abfahrtslastig ist nehme ich Platformpedale. (Abfahrtslastig heisst Downhill/Freeride...NICHT im Wald mal ein 2%iges Gefälle herunterfahren, wo ein oder zwei Zweigchen rumliegen)

Probiere es am besten einfach aus. 
wenn du allerdings das Problem hast, dass du von den Pedalen abrutscht, dann solltest du eher an deiner Fahrtechnik feilen als auf Clickies umzusteigen.


----------



## BastiXX (29. April 2011)

@ Gudyo... entschuldige, dass ich mich als einfacher MTB fahrer nicht so ausdrücken kann wie es hier anscheinend gewünscht wäre.

Ich habe es halt öfters schon gesehen, dass manche Clickies fahren und manche nicht, wollte daher Vorteile oder Nachteile hören.

Ich fahr ein CUBE HT

SRAM oder Shimano?
CC oder Downhill?
Versender oder Händler?
----------------------------------
Sagt mir leider alles nichts.

Downhill/Freeride kommt bei mir erstmal nicht in Frage.
Von den Pedalen abrutschten tu ich nicht.. Gut werde es einfach mal ausprobieren...

Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Toolkid (29. April 2011)

Pro Clickies:


sicherer Halt auf den Pedalen
man kann auch ziehen statt nur zu treten (Kräfte schonen)
Contra:


Anschaffungspreis (Pedale+Schuhe; für den Einstieg ab etwa 60 aufwärts)
Mit sauberer Technik ebenfalls guter Halt auf Pedalen
wer unsicher damit ist (Anfänger) hat eine erhöhte Sturzgefahr
Mal abgesehen vom Anschaffungspreis spricht eigentlich nichts wirklich gegen Clickies. 
Ich möchte Sie nicht mehr missen. Aber wie schon gesagt, das muss jeder selbst erfahren, ob das was für seine Fahrweise ist. 

Mit dem SPD-System von Shimano kann man anfangs nicht viel falsch machen. Da gibts auch von anderen Herstellern kompatibles Zubehör in allen Preisklassen. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## BastiXX (29. April 2011)

Super, danke dir Toolkid!
Hast du das SPD-System von Shimano? Zufrieden?

Das mit dem ziehen statt nur zu treten hab ich auch schon öfters gehört!
Werd mir dieses We mal welche anschaun!


----------



## RetroRider (29. April 2011)

Beim Erlernen von Fahrtechnik-Tricks sind Klickpedale eindeutig kontraproduktiv. Da sind Plattformpedale besser.
Ich nehme mal an, du hast jetzt 08/15-Alu-Käfigpedale. Da sind sowohl Klickies als auch Plattform ein Fortschritt. Deutlich schneller machen Klickies aber nur, wenn man fest genug daran glaubt.

http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM
http://www.bikejames.com/strength/s...dal-myths-how-to-build-a-better-pedal-stroke/


----------



## Gudyo (29. April 2011)

Hi Basti,
hab wohl ein wenig übertrieben. Aber diese Frage ist so alt wie das Forum, daher hab ich gedacht du machst Spaß. Probiers aus, gute Klickies kosten einen 20er und wen du nicht klar kommst, Ebay hilft dir weiter. Ich fahre ausser im Park (FR/DH) ausschließlich Klickies und einmal sollte jeder an der Ampel umfallen weil er vergaß auszuklicken. Also nix für ungut.
Gruß


----------



## BastiXX (29. April 2011)

@ RetroRider
Hast recht z.Z. hab ich nur 08/15 Alu-Käfigpedale deswegen auch die Frage. Werd einfach mal welche probieren!
Zu deinen Links. Danke! Wahnsinn, was es da alles gibt... hab mich ja ehrlich gesagt noch nie so richtig damit beschäftigt!

@ Gudyo
Kein Problem! Ich dachte mir schon, dass ihr diese Frage schon zu oft gehört habt, aber da ich einfach keinen Thread gefunden habe indem ein paar Leute ihre Meinungen zu Clickies offenbart haben dachte ich mir, ich frag einfach mal nach!
Und wenn du auch Clickies fahrst werd ichs mal probieren!

Gruß @ all


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (29. April 2011)

ich hab auch Klickies am AM Bike, so hat man mehr Kontrolle, was auch von Vorteil sein kann

Bin aber im moment auch viel mit Plattformpedalen unterwegs


----------



## GlobalPlayer070 (29. April 2011)

BastiXX schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> 
> ich fahre seit ca. einem Jahr MTB mal am Feldweg und mal auf der Straße... (noch) kein Downhill.
> ...



auf jeden, klick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (29. April 2011)

Nur Uschis fahren ohne klickis.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (29. April 2011)

ich fahr am stadtrad flats, weil ich mit jedem schuh fahren kann.
ich fahr am rennrad clipless, weil ich runder und mit höhere frequenz fahren kann und somit effizienter bin.
ich fahr am all-mountain flats, weil ich teils sehr technische trails fahre. da möcht ich beim absteigen nicht in einem von 10 fällen in den pedalen hängenbleiben.
ich fahr am XC hardtail clipless, weil es mir auf flowigen trails mehr sicherheit gibt, ich effizienter unterwegs bin (siehe rennrad) und weil ich das seit 20 jahren tu.

abgesehen davon sollte man clipless pedal meiden, wenn man knieprobleme hat. kann ev. zu problemen führen.


----------



## highland (29. April 2011)

Hol dir welche, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich fahre lange und kurze Touren, den Berg runter, weils vorher den Berg rauf geht. Und es ist einfach ein Unterschied da, weil du mit Klickis auch ziehen kannst. Ich möchte nicht wieder ohne. Tricks, wie zB n wheeli, surfen etc. möcht ich nicht lernen, möchte nur fahren.

Achte beim Schuh nur darauf, dass die cleats in der Sohle verschwinden. Sonst klackts beim Laufen und schneller abgenutzt sind sie auch.


----------



## hubi99002 (29. April 2011)

http://www.bikestore.cc/shimano-p-101851.htmlhttp://http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/pedale/shimano-pd-m324-klickpedal/2481.html
Hi. Ich fahr die hier. Shimano PDM 324.
Da kannst mal mit, mal ohne, je nach Lust oder Gelände.
LG


----------



## Toolkid (29. April 2011)

BastiXX schrieb:


> Super, danke dir Toolkid!
> Hast du das SPD-System von Shimano? Zufrieden?...



Hab Eggbeater von Crankbrothers, Shimano XT-Clickies und Ritchey V4 Pro (die Ritchey sind SPD-kompatibel). Bin auch schon welche von Time und Quartz gefahren (hab während dem Studium in einem Radladen gejobt und hatte da alles Mögliche durchprobiert).

Vorteil des SPD ist das sehr definierte Verhalten und man kann die Spannung einstellen - also wie leicht man rein- und rauskommt (vgl Ski-Bindung). Zudem gibt es Cleats mit denen man praktisch in alle Richtungen aussteigen kann, was für den Anfang nicht verkehrt (die sind glaub ich Alufarben und von Shimano). Tipp: Anfangs die Spannung ganz leicht stellen. So kommt man leichter rein und im Zweifelsfall mit etwas Kraft auch nach oben raus.


Der Vorteil der Eggbeater ist, dass man von vier statt von zwei Seiten einklicken kann. Zudem setzen sie sich durch ihre sehr offene Bauweise nicht so schnell mit Schlamm zu (wenn man denn besonders matschig fährt und den Fuß runter tut). Und je nach dem wie man die Cleats montiert, hat man einen Ausklickwinkel von wahlweise 15° oder 20°. Nachteil ist dass die Härte der Bindung nicht einstellbar ist (obwohl sie gut halten) und sich etwas schwammiger anfühlen, was an der kleinen Auflagefläche liegt. Man muss eigentlich zusätzlich ein Blech zwischen Sohle und Cleats montieren, dann sitzen die Schuhe besser auf der Bindung. Ich werde die Eggbeater wieder verkaufen, da zwei unterschiedliche System eigentlich unsinnig sind (auch wenn ich so meinen Dad davon abhalten konnte mit meinem Hardtail zu fahren). Ich setze deswegen komplett auf SPD, weil *ich *damit einfacher zurecht komme - schneller rein, guter (Seiten-)Halt, einfach raus. Anderen Fahrern mags da anders gehen.

Es gibt auch Kombipedale. Die werden sehr kontrovers diskutiert, da viele Probleme mit dem Einstieg haben (Stichwort falsche Pedalseite) bzw sagen das wäre nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes (was für ein Argument ). 
Ich hab mit Kombis angefangen, da man mit denen noch die Wahl zwischen normalen Schuhen und Radschuhen hat. Sie eignen sich besonders dann, wenn man nur ein Fahrrad hat mit dem man nicht nur tourt sondern z. B. noch zur Arbeit fährt oder in der Stadt unterwegs ist Theoretisch kann man auch Clickies mit Straßenschuhen treten, das ist auf Dauer aber unangenehm und schon allein vom Halt her nicht zu empfehlen. Länger als bis zur Eisdiele und zurück würde ich damit nicht fahren wollen.

Um die richtige Seite nach oben zu kriegen, kann man entweder mit der  Schuhspitze das Pedal um 180° drehen und einklicken oder wenn die Kurbel nach unten zeigt diese nach oben drehen (ohne Schuh drauf). Die Pedalseite die dabei nach unten zeigte, zeigt dann auch nach oben. Das geht sogar unter dem Fahren. Einfach den Fuß kurz vom Pedal heben wenn die Kurbel unten steht, weiterstrampeln und einklicken wenn das Pedal oben ist (immer vorausgesetzt man hatte den Fuß vorher auf der "falschen" Seite).

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Kombis ist, dass man dann auch Techniken wie nen Bunnyhob sauber lernen kann (mit der Käfigseite).

Wenn du Clickies kaufst, nimm dir mal etwas Zeit und übe speziell das Ausklicken bis zum geht nicht mehr. Und mach das auch anfangs vor jeder Ausfahrt so drei bis zehnmal. 

Einklicken: Vorderseite der Cleats einhaken, von oben drücken und Ferse nach unten drehen.

Ausklicken: Verse vom Rahmen weg nach außen drehen.

Kuck dich mal bei dir in der Gegend um. Manche Radläden verleihen Pedale zum Ausprobieren. Schuhe brauchst du trotzdem.
Die PD-M324 sind gute Einstiegspedal: Guter Preis, ww Clickie oder Flat, gute Lagerung.


----------



## bobons (30. April 2011)

RetroRider schrieb:


> http://bildung.freepage.de/cgi-bin/...30A/rewrite/doc-hilli/VEROEFF/RUNDERTRITT.HTM
> http://www.bikejames.com/strength/s...dal-myths-how-to-build-a-better-pedal-stroke/



Echt witzig, wie der Autor versucht mit wissenschaftlichen Referenzen zu protzen. Führt der ein Feldzug gegen Clickies? Immerhin räumt er Nicht-Bewegungslegasthenikern ein mit Clickies fahren zu dürfen. 

Ich fahre gerne mit Clickies, habe mir aber für Fahrtechnik-Übungen einen Satz Flats angeschafft, brauche nur noch die passenden Schuhe und eine neue Kurbel. 



			
				Toolkid schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weiterer Vorteil der Kombis ist, dass man dann auch Techniken wie nen Bunnyhob sauber lernen kann (mit der Käfigseite).



Wirklich? Reicht der Grip der z.B. M324 für Bunnyhops mit Strassenschuhen (harte Sohle in die sich das Pedal kaum eingräbt)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (30. April 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> ...
> Wirklich? Reicht der Grip der z.B. M324 für Bunnyhops mit Strassenschuhen (harte Sohle in die sich das Pedal kaum eingräbt)?



Aber sowas von:

Straßenschuhe haben profilierte Sohlen, die sich mit den Erhebungen auf dem Käfig verzahnen.
Meine Straßenschuhe haben einen eine elastische Sohle (von Turnschuhen über Wanderstiefel bis zu meinen Bürotretern)
reden wir nicht von Teflonsohle gegen Teflonpedal mit einem Reibwert von ca. 0, sondern von Gummi (von mir aus auch Leder) gegen Metall. Wenn das Pedal nicht gerade nass ist (senkt den Reibwert vgl. Scheibenwischer) dann ist die Reibung in der Regel groß genug um das Rad hochzuziehen (normaler Anpressdruck vorausgesetzt)
Wenn man sich nur auf die Pins an einem Flatpedal für einen Bunnyhop verläßt, kann man genauso gut auch Clickies nehmen, denn das hat dann nichts mit Technik zu tun.


----------



## Harvester (30. April 2011)

Ich hab nen paar Eggbeater Candy mit den Reflektor/Plastikaufsätzen. Damit kann man dann auch mal mit Straßenschuhen in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## ksi (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe die PD-M324 an meinem Trekkingrad und bin wirklich zufrieden mit den Teilen. Zusammen mit ein paar 50 â¬ Scottschuhen harmonisieren sie gut. Die flache Seite nutze ich fÃ¼r AusflÃ¼ge wie Einkaufen oder Eis essen. Das Einklicken ist eine Frage der Ãbung. Meist ist leider die gewÃ¼nschte SPD Seite unten. 
Ich bin nun am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich diese mir an mein MTB auch montiere, weil ich mit diesem wirklich viele Anstiege bewÃ¤ltige und auch vor habe dieses Jahr in die Alpen zu fahren. Bisher geht es mit "normalen" Pedalen auch ganz gut. Aber dazu fehlt mir dann noch ein wirklich guter MTB Schuhe ohne SPD. Wer da einen Tipp hat bitte melden.
Mich wÃ¼rden auch noch die XTR PD-M985 reizen, weil diese eine schÃ¶nen KÃ¤fig auÃen herum habe und auch noch leicht sind. Aber diese kann man wohl mit "StraÃen"schuhen nicht fahren. Die SPD Pedale ohne KÃ¤fig mag ich irgendwie nicht wirklich. Da hÃ¤tte ich immer Angst ne Weile gar nicht schnell genug hineinzukommen. Aber um es zu testen, ist mir die Anschaffung zu teuer.
Ansonsten kann ich sagen, mit Klicks zu fahren ist durchaus effektiver, weil man das GefÃ¼hl hat, die KraftÃ¼bertragung funktioniert besser. Gerde in einer Situation in der man wenig die Trittgeschwindigkeit Ã¤ndert. Das SPD System ist sehr gut. Ich habe es sehr sehr leicht eingestellt und brauche die Ferse nur ganz kurz rechts bzw. links rausdrehen und bin sofort ausgeklickt.
Also ich wÃ¼rde zuerst die 324er ausprobieren. Damit machst du nichts verkehrt und mit 35 â¬ sind sie durchaus erschwinglich.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Kai


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Februar 2015)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> abgesehen davon sollte man clipless pedal meiden, wenn man knieprobleme hat. kann ev. zu problemen führen.



Achja?
Zwar schon ein paar Jahre her deine Aussage, aber mein Orthopäde hat mir zu Klickpedalen geraten mit Knie und Fußstellungsproblemen!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2015)

eure beiden aussagen meinen das selbe.


----------



## memphis35 (9. Februar 2015)

2 Ärzte , 3 Meinungen


----------



## bronks (9. Februar 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> eure beiden aussagen meinen das selbe.


Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders.


----------



## memphis35 (9. Februar 2015)

Was bedeutet " Clippless Pedal " ?



> *What are clip-less (or, more accurately, clip-in) pedals?*
> 
> Despite the name, clip-less pedals are pedals which you clip into…. the pedal has a mechanism which bolts to a specially designed shoe and "locks" your feet in place. The "clip-less" bit actually means you don’t need to use the traditional toe-clip and strap arrangement to hold your feet in place.
> 
> The clip-less mechanism was derived from ski boot bindings, originally by the French company LOOK for road use. To release the clip, you twist your heel outwards, and the binder, or cleat, releases. This ensures that in the case of an accident the shoes release automatically, and means you can (with a little practice) unclip easily rather than having to bend down and release a buckle (as on the traditional toe-clip)



Alles klar jetzt ?


----------

